# 9/6/14 Stanley



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

After 14 plus years Stanley was put down after a year with bone cancer. He was a WArrior during this battle. He was a true companion and loyal to the end. His smile bark will be missed dearly, but he is now free to run play and swim again, it is a relief that he can do the things he once did as a puppy. Easton and Kash will miss their big kahuna brother. The sun is out the wind s blowing and Stanley is shinning down on us. He was the best !!!!!! Until we meet again Stanley run buddy run !!!! Love you


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

How do I post photo


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Stanley. Run like the wind.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your dear Stanley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bluewater*



Bluewater Golden said:


> After 14 plus years Stanley was put down after a year with bone cancer. He was a WArrior during this battle. He was a true companion and loyal to the end. His smile bark will be missed dearly, but he is now free to run play and swim again, it is a relief that he can do the things he once did as a puppy. Easton and Kash will miss their big kahuna brother. The sun is out the wind s blowing and Stanley is shinning down on us. He was the best !!!!!! Until we meet again Stanley run buddy run !!!! Love you


I am so very sorry about Stanley. I will put him on the Rainbow Bridge List.
To post a photo, type your message and arrow down to MANAGE ATTACHMENTS, click on it, go find your photo and then click on Upload and then click on submit reply and picture should appear. Picture can only be a certain size.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4937650


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Would love to see a picture of your boy.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is a photo of Stanley


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Stanley again what a good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stanley*

Stanley is a beautiful boy. I added his name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4937650


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Stanley. The pictures are gorgeous, what a handsome boy x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Stanley! Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Stanley. 
I know he was a very special boy, dearly loved and greatly missed. 
These wonderful creatures are a very special gift to us all, we are blessed to have them in our lives. 

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 

Godspeed Stanley


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It sure is hard when we have to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss. He was a sweet looking old guy.


----------

